# Rare Gator Collection



## Cow Poly (Dec 10, 2020)

*Plz note ... the best rare gators have an outline and a peepee stain .... for reference here is site-appropriate Sonichu gator:


...and here is Pedo-bear Gator which is a reference to a deep cut Ralphamale incident involving an ill-advised decision to simp for a 14 year old...

This one I screencapped, Quake III diet Monster Gator (I found it on @Kraut ‘s twitter iirc)*

For best practices regarding this beloved internet character plz refer to this post from the anon that created the phenomena ....
\o to you SIR
OC by @bovinedrainer
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rare-gator-collection.81195/post-7964355
Gen 1 Gator Imgur album: https://imgur.com/a/1n6RSYD

Templates posted by @Bob Barker and @Delicious Diversity respectively.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 10, 2020)

I've only got a couple of uncommon gators, but I can post them. They might even be commons or land gators but I figure I'll post what I got.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Dec 10, 2020)

I got the Shanny Surfer


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 10, 2020)

r/the_donald Gator


----------



## Pepper Jack (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Null (Dec 10, 2020)

my favorite is the vivian gator


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 10, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> View attachment 1779607


Nigga, that's Bibble.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 10, 2020)

Klansman Gator is the funniest shit


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 10, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> Nigga, that's Bibble.


Nah man! It's Pool's Closed Gaytor in black face.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 10, 2020)

Anybody got Gator in the pepe suit?


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 10, 2020)

Pepper Jack said:


> View attachment 1779594


Is that a John S Bulla gator?!


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 10, 2020)

Vetti said:


> Anybody got Gator in the pepe suit?


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 10, 2020)

@Pepper Jack and @Cow Poly want to just move the gaytor's I posted to one of the earlier posts and I can delete my posts to clean up the thread?


----------



## Pepper Jack (Dec 10, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> @Pepper Jack and @Cow Poly want to just move the gaytor's I posted to one of the earlier posts and I can delete my posts to clean up the thread?


I'll add them


----------



## ClipBitch (Dec 10, 2020)

What happens if you collect all the rare gators?


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 10, 2020)

ClipBitch said:


> What happens if you collect all the rare gators?


Then you are obliged to make more. Speaking of which I have a couple of requests:

Leonardo Da Gator




Pioneer Plaque Gator




If anyone is talented and wants to kill some time please make my day.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm a huge fan of the pinecone knight simp one, Jim O'Cancer gator is good too


----------



## Neko GF (Dec 10, 2020)

Awoo Gator is my favourite. It incapsulates his personality perfectly. A cringe-inducing weeb magapede.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 10, 2020)

I'd say either Desu Desu Gator or Pedobear Gator are my favorites. It really personifies his status as the oldest fag.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 10, 2020)

Shadow Gator... The final boss in Zelda II Pig’s Awakening


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 10, 2020)

I managed to find a super rare Godspeed Gator:





I also found an unidentified bonus Gator:





I think this is the best I can do. If there are any more Gators out there they are rarer than his hot blonde Puerto Rican girlfriends.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 10, 2020)

The magapede Gator without sunglasses is more rare than with


----------



## Mr. Pestilence (Dec 10, 2020)

Gator Gear Solid


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Dec 10, 2020)

Some IRL inspired Gaydurs I found


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Dec 10, 2020)

Delicious Diversity said:


> I also found an unidentified bonus Gator:
> 
> View attachment 1780294
> 
> I think this is the best I can do. If there are any more Gators out there they are rarer than his hot blonde Puerto Rican girlfriends.


I think that's from the bleach anime or something


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 11, 2020)

I've made a new Rare Gator, the original pre-face reveal Gator:


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 11, 2020)

Brand new Waffen SS Gator, comes complete with Stahlhelm and MP 40. Limited edition.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 11, 2020)

Animu Gator. He'll never forget your birthday.


----------



## Perspicacity (Dec 11, 2020)

I'll leave these here.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 11, 2020)

I love Inuasha Gator


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Dec 11, 2020)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Brand new Waffen SS Gator, comes complete with Stahlhelm and MP 40. Limited edition.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1782444


I really like that Gator, but I was inspired to place the armband around his upper-arm.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 11, 2020)

longtimelurkerfirsttimepo said:


> I really like that Gator, but I was inspired to place the armband around his upper-arm.
> View attachment 1782975View attachment 1782980


That does look better, I'm happy to endorse this as the official Waffen SS Gator Mk II.   

Also I like how you snuck in a bonus tattoo on the second one.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 12, 2020)

New Rare Gator: Redpilled Gator. Extra based and 5g proof. Perfect gift for your boomer grandparents this Christmas!





PS: I'm thinking of trying to make one of these every day until Christmas, if I have the time. Sort of like an advent calendar.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 12, 2020)

Cant believe this hasnt been posted yet


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 13, 2020)

Today's gator is strictly 18+ and part of me wishes I hadn't even made it, but here it is:



Spoiler: Rare Gator for adults only



Gimpsuit Gator






I apologise in advance to anyone who decided to look at this.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 14, 2020)

Feast your eyes on the Gunt's latest host: Gunted Gator. Now with extra GUNT.  



I've also updated Knoxville Gator to make him look more accurate:


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 15, 2020)

Spoiler: Rarest FISTFAG CHAD GATOR











I gotta see what other stuff I got saved about the firstfag


----------



## TheSimpShow (Dec 15, 2020)

There is only one way to deal with gator and gator accessories. This fucking video.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 15, 2020)

Today I give you The GamerGator himself. It's *GATORTIME!*


----------



## bovinedrainer (Dec 16, 2020)

Odd to find something that I originally created for fullchan's /cow/ before it was nuked found its way here.
I attached a video showing some of the process in the PDF for the creation of the original 4chan Old Fag Gaytor™, and then subsequent Old Fag Gaytors™ in the 9gag collection.
Given the current events I'm genuinely considering a return to producing some fresh content for the enjoyment of all of you gahdamn a-logs, I'll have to go deep into the lore though, as many things have changed since then If i do choose to do so.
Otherwise, Godspeed. You all have my blessings, and I fully endorse this thread as well as any and all content pertaining to Gaytor and bullying him for *DOING IT FOR FREE.*


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 16, 2020)

bovinedrainer said:


> Odd to find something that I originally created for fullchan's /cow/ before it was nuked found its way here.
> I attached a video showing some of the process in the PDF for the creation of the original 4chan Old Fag Gaytor™, and then subsequent Old Fag Gaytors™ in the 9gag collection.
> Given the current events I'm genuinely considering a return to producing some fresh content for the enjoyment of all of you gahdamn a-logs, I'll have to go deep into the lore though, as many things have changed since then If i do choose to do so.
> Otherwise, Godspeed. You all have my blessings, and I fully endorse this thread as well as any and all content pertaining to Gaytor and bullying him for *DOING IT FOR FREE.*


Those were the days.


----------



## TheSimpShow (Dec 16, 2020)

Is there somewhere we can put all of the other gunt art assets along with the shannons? It's for a little surprise project I am considering.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 17, 2020)

bovinedrainer said:


> Odd to find something that I originally created for fullchan's /cow/ before it was nuked found its way here.
> I attached a video showing some of the process in the PDF for the creation of the original 4chan Old Fag Gaytor™, and then subsequent Old Fag Gaytors™ in the 9gag collection.
> Given the current events I'm genuinely considering a return to producing some fresh content for the enjoyment of all of you gahdamn a-logs, I'll have to go deep into the lore though, as many things have changed since then If i do choose to do so.
> Otherwise, Godspeed. You all have my blessings, and I fully endorse this thread as well as any and all content pertaining to Gaytor and bullying him for *DOING IT FOR FREE.*


I referenced this post to give you credit in the op. Much thanks. KF ‘s rare gators


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Vetti (Dec 18, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> View attachment 1797521



Give him super dirty shoes like the ones Faith got from her brother.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 18, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> View attachment 1797521


Faithdur (Gaith?) might be the rarest of all. Vickers was going to press charges over that suitcase


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 19, 2020)

I’ve always wondered what the origin of the piss stain was. Did he wet himself in Knoxville or something?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 19, 2020)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> I’ve always wondered what the origin of the piss stain was. Did he wet himself in Knoxville or something?


I think it was just a /cow/ joke to make fun of him.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm fine with wishing Pisspants Gaydurr into reality.


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 19, 2020)

Grifter gaytor


----------



## Vetti (Dec 20, 2020)

Matthew Vickers "failed father" Gator:


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 20, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> View attachment 1797521


Is it just me, or did you try to make Minnie's petticoat look more like cow udders? Either way, Bravo!

Anyway, a topical rare Gator that I think might be funny and easy is him with a Pornhub tshirt with a single tear running down his face


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 20, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> Is it just me, or did you try to make Minnie's petticoat look more like cow udders? Either way, Bravo!
> 
> Anyway, a topical rare Gator that I think might be funny and easy is him with a Pornhub tshirt with a single tear running down his face


Since you asked for it...


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 20, 2020)

By special request, this belongs here too.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 27, 2020)

New one: FED Gator. 



Edit: I've resized the head a little @Vetti , should look better now.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 27, 2020)

Delicious Diversity said:


> New one: FED Gator.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1812449


Why is his head so big?


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 27, 2020)

Delicious Diversity said:


> New one: FED Gator.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1812449


Now do a CIA one where he glows in the dark.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 27, 2020)

Vetti said:


> Why is his head so big?


Fixed!


Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> Now do a CIA one where he glows in the dark.


That's a good idea, but for now I have this one - forgive me Lord PPP, for I know not what I do:


----------



## Had (Dec 28, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> Now do a CIA one where he glows in the dark.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 28, 2020)

Gatorwinson:


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 28, 2020)

here....
I can't do peepee stains on a black suit so it's dripping down instead.
CIA Glow-in-the-Gator (rough draft)


edit: fixed his tie


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 28, 2020)

Al-wadi Bin Ga'tir. Gunt Jihad now!


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Dec 29, 2020)

Gator when he was playing Halo in the presence of his Puerto Rican gf.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 29, 2020)

Coach Gator Pill:


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Dec 29, 2020)

Shakka Ahmose said:


> View attachment 1816156
> Gator when he was playing Halo in the presence of his Puerto Rican gf.


What the fuck is wrong with his arms. Is there gator lore I don’t know?


----------



## Vetti (Dec 29, 2020)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Coach Gator Pill:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1816305


YAAA!


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Dec 29, 2020)

A Welsh Cake said:


> What the fuck is wrong with his arms. Is there gator lore I don’t know?


just messing with the burn tool in photoshop. i forgot the story gator said about his puerto rican gf bbut he mentioned playing Halo and his "gf" being mad at him.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks to @RichardRApe for posting a Ralph head which I used to make a Rare Ralph:


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 30, 2020)

Private Gaines reporting for duty - we're gonna rebuild those Confederate statues and put those blacks back to work in the cotton fields.
The South will rise again!


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year! Look at what I found, a Gaydur Thumberg.
Eat those roaches you bigot, how dare you besmirch my master?


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 31, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Happy New Year! Look at what I found, a Gaydur Thumberg.
> Eat those roaches you bigot, how dare you besmirch my master?
> 
> View attachment 1820090


Gator Thunberg is WOKE. It's too bad about the fetal alcohol syndrome....


----------



## Law (Dec 31, 2020)

Gator Thurnberg is hilarious, I love how his mustache is braids


----------



## tantric_depressive (Jan 1, 2021)

Yo this thread is too damn much, I'm literally on my floor laughingat it
To add a lil bit of content  :


----------



## tantric_depressive (Jan 1, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Thanks to @RichardRApe for posting a Ralph head which I used to make a Rare Ralph:
> 
> View attachment 1817629


This Rare Ralph is an amazing work of art. He got the hilarious nightmare pedo face


----------



## Kenobi (Jan 3, 2021)

Had said:


> View attachment 1814219


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Jan 3, 2021)

Kenobi said:


> View attachment 1826207


RIP


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Jan 3, 2021)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> RIP


Its saddens me that these same faggots in the guntverse use Terrys dancing gif, or his lingo. especially Rand, since he actually works for the government like the glowie he is.


----------



## The Melted One (Jan 3, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Gatorwinson:
> View attachment 1814234





AltisticRight said:


> Happy New Year! Look at what I found, a Gaydur Thumberg.
> Eat those roaches you bigot, how dare you besmirch my master?
> 
> View attachment 1820090


How dare you?! *How dare you?!* How dare you create such an amusing crossover?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 4, 2021)

Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 said:


> Its saddens me that these same faggots in the guntverse use Terrys dancing gif, or his lingo. especially Rand, since he actually works for the government like the glowie he is.


Time to find a TempleOS Gaydur...


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 4, 2021)

PewDiePie Gaytor, Pill Salesman Gaytor, Maker's Gaytor, Crashing Into Slumber Gaytor.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 12, 2021)

Amazing pull today. "Dark Autism Gaydur", tribute to special summon Gunted pig from the hand.




Actual card, scanned and legit.




No text.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jan 14, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> View attachment 1842857


Just for you I have made this into an actual rare gator:





Edit: Added a Ralph version of this as I feel it's quite fitting.


----------



## Laura Loomer (Jan 14, 2021)

Will someone with the skills please do a capitol rioter gator?


----------



## Vetti (Jan 15, 2021)

GAYDUR!


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jan 15, 2021)

Gator needs to lose weight, so he has decided to become a jogger. He takes his new hobby very seriously so don't get in his way... or else...


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jan 21, 2021)

Given recent events I feel this is appropriate:




Cheer up Gaytor, there's always 2024. 

Edit: Good call @Vetti , removed the beard for you, he looks much better.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 21, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Given recent events I feel this is appropriate:
> View attachment 1862104
> 
> Cheer up Gaytor, there's always 2024.


Could you please make a variant without the beard?


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 21, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Given recent events I feel this is appropriate:
> View attachment 1862205
> Cheer up Gaytor, there's always 2024.
> Edit: Good call @Vetti , removed the beard for you, he looks much better.


The final Trump meme. It's over for Trumpcels. Lefties and conservitards will surely stop talking about him now.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 21, 2021)

QAnon Shannon is found!


----------



## Helen Keller's a fraud (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Cow Poly (Feb 8, 2021)

HAPPY SPORTSBALL DAY



*Ralph you lose again fagget! ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah*


----------



## Chris Mclean (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Guntkvd (Feb 14, 2021)

Pls post a template.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Feb 14, 2021)

Guntkvd said:


> Pls post a template.


You mean of Gator jewsh?


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 14, 2021)

Guntkvd said:


> Pls post a template.


I have this template which I use to make some of my gators:





Feel free to use it to make your own contributions.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Feb 15, 2021)

_I am the Three in One King of poetry and war. I am the oldest of the Fagmeri, remember my wisdoms and keep to the faith. THE ENDING OF THE WORDS IS ALMSIVI _


----------



## Bob Barker (Feb 15, 2021)

From /cow/:






Spoiler: templates


----------



## tantric_depressive (Feb 15, 2021)

This thread always delivers, now I hope I can forget about it again for at least long enough for more Rare Gators to spawn


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 15, 2021)

Gator as a Leningrad Cowboy.

Edit by my count there are now 59 rare gators.


----------



## Cow Poly (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 19, 2021)

Holy shit dude!  Picasso anticipated Rare Gators 120 years ago. The man was more of a genius than anyone realised. Shame he never learned to do hands though.
Edit: redid it a little.


----------



## Bob Barker (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Noname57 (Feb 23, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Edit by my count there are now 59 rare gators.


Will you please redpill me on the origin of rare gators?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 23, 2021)

Noname57 said:


> Will you please redpill me on the origin of rare gators?


I think the OG guy posted in this thread somewhere and said he posted them to /cow/ at first.


----------



## Noname57 (Feb 23, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> I think the OG guy posted in this thread somewhere and said he posted them to /cow/ at first.


I mean why. Rare pepes may be used during currency collapse, but what is the function of a rare gator?


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Feb 23, 2021)

Noname57 said:


> I mean why. Rare pepes may be used during currency collapse, but what is the function of a rare gator?


Rare Gators will be the currency once GamerGate 3.0 kicks in and the Killstream leads us all into Ralphtopia, the promised land.  Maker's Mark in every glass, and all the xanax and trashburgers you can eat my friend!


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bob Barker (Feb 25, 2021)

This is also kind of a rare gator, right?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Vetti (Feb 26, 2021)

Riley the Retard Gator:




Spoiler: inspiration


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 26, 2021)

Shannon Warski:




Edit: added a coke bag in his pocket, just to make his habit clearer.


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Feb 26, 2021)

Gator shows solidarity with yet another canceled food product.


Edit: I never posted Gatorschach here, my bad!


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 26, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Riley the Retard Gator:
> View attachment 1952298
> 
> 
> ...


Separated at birth. How did I not see this until now?


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 27, 2021)

Vaush Gator. Yes, that is a horse dildo.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 27, 2021)

Noname57 said:


> I mean why. Rare pepes may be used during currency collapse, but what is the function of a rare gator?


rare gaytors are an expression of esoteric principles in a collectible format. theyre exchanged in corners hosting true seekers in a manner similar to pirated floppy disks or bootleg software or the secret exchanges of literature considered heretical and persecuted by the powers that be


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 28, 2021)

Kyler Gator / Cancer Patient Picard Gator:





Reference:


----------



## Cow Poly (Mar 5, 2021)

AutoGator is here to clean up the YouTube chat


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Mar 6, 2021)

Janny Mouse


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 6, 2021)

This picture is in need of rare gator. Please and thankyou.


----------



## Cow Poly (Mar 6, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> This picture is in need of rare gator. Please and thankyou. View attachment 1974854


Just a design note... Gator should probably be the tallest figure in this pic


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 6, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> This picture is in need of rare gator. Please and thankyou. View attachment 1974854


If you can find a photo with 100% reduction in manlets and faggotry, I can fill it up with rare gaydurs.
Or you want some of them standing by these AFPAC subhumans?


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 6, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> If you can find a photo with 100% reduction in manlets and faggotry, I can fill it up with rare gaydurs.
> Or you want some of them standing by these AFPAC subhumans?


Id like him intermingled with those "men" what really inspired me was the ponytail photbombing in the top left corner.


----------



## ClipBitch (Mar 6, 2021)

I will sell approximately one winner sticker for a Dick Masterson gator.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Mar 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Made this ages ago and forgot about it.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Mar 7, 2021)

Here's a rare Chuckygator


----------



## FM Bradley (Mar 7, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Here's a rare Chuckygator
> View attachment 1976211


Spoilered due to breakfast time



Spoiler



One time my roommate came home from his night shift working security at a hospital, and had a phone video to show me. (It's a certain Pacific coastal city with plenty of drugs, deviants, and mental illness, which I know narrows things down nicely...)

This woman in her mid to late 30's walked into the emergency waiting room, holding hands with a man roughly the same age...and he was dressed just like the "My Buddy" doll from the 80's--full-on cosplay level costume--and walking like a toddler and doing all the things a little kid would do in a waiting room, with the fidgeting and reading Highlights Magazine and fooling with crayons, all that. 

Then he starts having a tantrum.  So what does the woman do?  Starts "breastfeeding" him. Just opens her shirt and sticks a floppy tit in his mouth, right there in front of everyone. At that point, my friend had to quit filming the security monitor and laughing with his coworkers and go break up the party.

So he gets to the emergency room to tell them to quit, and the woman snaps at him that she's having a miscarriage and needed to see someone STAT. They get her set up in a room and ask what's going on, and she starts screaming about how she's bleeding to death and needs Vicodin, and shows everyone her nasty bloody business down there.  

Turned out she was just on her period, and they told her so and told her to go home, and she started flipping out and throwing things screaming "I NEED THAT FUCKING VICODIN" and the "My Buddy" man started screaming and crying and tardin' out so bad that they had to call the cops and let them handle it.

Wait aw fuck that's "Chucky" not "My Buddy."  I mix them up because they have the same clothes.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Mar 7, 2021)

ClipBitch said:


> I will sell approximately one winner sticker for a Dick Masterson gator.


Your wish is my command:


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 8, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 1975129
> Made this ages ago and forgot about it.


I just watched this again.  This is exactly how i imagine gator throwing a punch.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Mar 8, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> I just watched this again.  This is exactly how i imagine gator throwing a punch.






Here's the video I got it from. The dude is some comedian I think but it came off as gator so hard I had to use it.


----------



## ClipBitch (Mar 8, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Your wish is my command:
> View attachment 1978051


Your check is in the mail.


----------



## Cow Poly (Mar 9, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Your wish is my command:
> View attachment 1978051


Gator! .... loud doesn't make you funny.


----------



## Lore Master (Mar 9, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> Gator! .... loud doesn't make you funny.


Then explain a fart. Why are farts funny?


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 10, 2021)

*GAYDUR YER PIEBALD, YEWVE GAWT SUCH A RARE PHENOTYPE GAYDUR*


----------



## instythot (Mar 10, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Then explain a fart. Why are farts funny?


You're laughing at the farter or the smeller, not the noise. The humor is mockery or cruelty based


----------



## Eggg (Mar 21, 2021)

Can we get an Indian/outsourced comp-sci gator?


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 23, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> Can we get an Indian/outsourced comp-sci gator?



Casual Friday Indian H1B gator
*Edit to darken the lips to match the skin tone though.


----------



## FM Bradley (Mar 24, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> View attachment 2022286
> Casual Friday Indian H1B gator
> *Edit to darken the lips to match the skin tone though.


>goes outside to shit in the street
>forgets the part about pulling down his pants first


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Apr 18, 2021)

New rare gator: MundaneGator


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 18, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> View attachment 2022286
> Casual Friday Indian H1B gator
> *Edit to darken the lips to match the skin tone though.


Harro dis iz mikosoft consoome suporete centar sir sir, wood you ryke your reefund?



Delicious Diversity said:


> New rare gator: MundaneGator
> 
> View attachment 2098627


That silver play button and boulders at the back was a brilliant touch!


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 18, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> View attachment 2022286
> Casual Friday Indian H1B gator
> *Edit to darken the lips to match the skin tone though.


Unlike Shannon, this gator can do the needful.


----------



## Cow Poly (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## WeWuzFinns (May 14, 2021)

This is the rarest gaytor we have. Ralph confirmed to be 3'11"


----------



## Crystal Golem (May 28, 2021)

Updated version of the Le 9gag army image.
Edit: Did a few fixes and added in Gators I forgot.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 28, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 2211940
> Updated version of the Le 9gag army image.


why does being vivec fit gaytor so fucking well?


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (May 30, 2021)

Made a bit of an edit to a rare gator for when our boy goes on date night with his girl friend. Because after all her birthday is coming up, probably.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jun 10, 2021)

Just realised I forgot to post babysitter gator here. Dropping now to keep the collection complete:


----------



## Cow Poly (Jun 15, 2021)

Bryan Gator


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Jun 16, 2021)

Found a rare eldritch gator truly the oldest of fags from before time.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jun 16, 2021)

Boyfriend Coefficient said:


> Found a rare eldritch gator truly the oldest of fags from before time.
> View attachment 2268403


I like how two testicles have to work with six penises.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jun 16, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> I like how two testicles have to work with six penises.


If that's what it takes to get Puerto Rican chicks I don't think I can compete.


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Jun 29, 2021)

To celebrate the kino of Anime Boomer Podcast here's some anime gator.


----------



## GL09 (Jun 29, 2021)

Just in time for Pride Month, Trans Furry Gator is here to protect the 59%.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jun 29, 2021)

GL09 said:


> Just in time for Pride Month, Trans Furry Gator is here to protect the 59%.
> View attachment 2303849


Did the number really jump to 59% now? Jesus Christ, did it go up because of the mass-suicide of trannies in solidarity with Byuu?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 29, 2021)

Boyfriend Coefficient said:


> To celebrate the kino of Anime Boomer Podcast here's some anime gator.
> View attachment 2303692


Carry the fucking gunt Gaytor!


----------



## PS2 Kiryu (Jun 29, 2021)

Programmer gator


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Jun 29, 2021)

What haappend to Vee? 
Is Gator the new Vee?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 30, 2021)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> What haappend to Vee?
> Is Gator the new Vee?


Yes, and even more of a cum-fed gimp than Vee ever was.


----------



## Keranu (Jul 3, 2021)

Im quite Ungry said:


> Programmer gatorView attachment 2305497


Gator and PPP are the most stereotypical looking Snerds.


----------



## Baklava (Jul 17, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> why does being vivec fit gaytor so fucking well?


Vivec Gator is based and CHIM-pilled.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Aug 2, 2021)

Father gator


----------



## Cow Poly (Aug 14, 2021)

*Gator is salty because his Twitter got banned! *



boohoo


----------



## vulg (Aug 31, 2021)

rare nurse gators I made, one is a bit more scandalous :0


----------



## InwardsStink (Sep 1, 2021)

I never knew Shannon was such a qt


----------



## vulg (Sep 2, 2021)

I was told not to tell anyone but fuck it - the reason why gator can't come to Ralph's wedding is because he's actually attending his own. 

congragulations!


----------



## Sam Losco (Sep 2, 2021)

vulg said:


> I was told not to tell anyone but fuck it - the reason why gator can't come to Ralph's wedding is because he's actually attending his own.
> 
> congragulations!
> View attachment 2506361


The bride is the spitting image of Yaniv.


----------



## vulg (Sep 2, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> The bride is the spitting image of Yaniv.


YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO TELL ANYONE FUCKING HELL GODDAMIT


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Sep 2, 2021)

vulg said:


> I was told not to tell anyone but fuck it - the reason why gator can't come to Ralph's wedding is because he's actually attending his own.
> 
> congragulations!
> View attachment 2506361


Oh shit if you make the urine stains on wedding dress a little bloody it can be Yaniv lol


----------



## vulg (Sep 2, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Oh shit if you make the urine stains on wedding dress a little bloody it can be Yaniv lol


or just a real wahmen who choose an unfortunate time of the month to get married


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Sep 2, 2021)

vulg said:


> or just a real wahmen who choose an unfortunate time of the month to get married
> View attachment 2506458


Perfect !!


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Sep 2, 2021)

Something I've been meaning to do for a while - SS Gator is one of my favorites that I made myself, but it's also one of the first, so it was a little shitty. Therefore I have finally decided to update and improve him.



I think this one looks a lot better, certainly more polished.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Sep 2, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Perfect !!


Almost there. Gator Yaniv needs some shitty, ratty blonde hair.


----------



## Puck (Sep 3, 2021)

Me everytime I see a new rare gator


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Sep 26, 2021)

Couple of Rare Ralphs I made ages ago but never got round to uploading:

Miami Ralph




Ralph as Eric Cartman


----------



## Baklava (Nov 29, 2021)

Rare Ralph/Gator NFTs when?


----------



## Cow Poly (Nov 29, 2021)

Baklava said:


> Rare Ralph/Gator NFTs when?


We already made several of them. Don’t worry.


----------



## Baklava (Nov 29, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> We already made several of them. Don’t worry.


Mashallah. Y'all are doing God's work.


----------



## veri (Nov 29, 2021)

gatorsendgo


open up another credit card gayda we gotta hit the 1k mark


----------



## GL09 (Dec 2, 2021)

Gator has had enough of those damn demons. It's time to send them back to hell.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jan 3, 2022)

Imagine letting this thread hit page 2 :/


----------



## veri (Jan 10, 2022)

Incogyeeto said:


> The rare 'obscure streamer' Gator. GDANKS420
> View attachment 2876656


this one would be a hot commodity in the nft market


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 11, 2022)

Incogyeeto said:


> The rare 'obscure streamer' Gator. GDANKS420
> View attachment 2876656


You are my hero. I hope he doesn’t spill any bong water on his crotch.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Jan 11, 2022)

Incogyeeto said:


> The rare 'obscure streamer' Gator. GDANKS420
> View attachment 2876656


Yup this is going to the my danks collection.


----------



## veri (Jan 12, 2022)

the best jannies can wield any broom


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Jan 12, 2022)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Imagine letting this thread hit page 2 :/
> 
> View attachment 2856167


I had to make a full sized version of that pool's closed.


----------



## veri (Jan 12, 2022)

@cistendered stole your idea sorry

YEAR OF THE GATOR


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Jan 12, 2022)

Andrew WKator
He's into extreme partying.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jan 12, 2022)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> I had to make a full sized version of that pool's closed.
> 
> View attachment 2882074


You deserve the rarest Gator, happy Gator


----------



## Long Time Caller (Jan 13, 2022)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> You deserve the rarest Gator, happy Gator
> 
> View attachment 2882332


Rare gators shot from the back should have brown stain instead of yellow stain. No gator should ever be stainless.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Jan 13, 2022)

Someone needs to make a Patrick Bateman rare gator.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jan 18, 2022)

A thought came into my mind. This collection in the thread is basically nft. It's something like that damn monkey, which started whole shitshow


----------



## Cowboy Kim (Jan 18, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> A thought came into my mind. This collection in the thread is basically nft. It's something like that damn monkey, which started whole shitshow


The KF NFTs should just be gaydurs.
Still better then the other NFTs available.


----------



## Atomic Ant (Feb 1, 2022)

To date, the rarest Gator is the one getting his self respect back! I've got no imagemaking skills but in light of recent events I think these might need to come back with bulges instead of peepants.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Feb 5, 2022)

Boyfriend Coefficient said:


> I got the Shanny Surfer


Keep an eye on the value of this one. According to the Eldest Fag himself, this is his personal favorite. NFT when?



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/thegatorgamer-christopher-brian-holloman-shannon-gaines-eagle-eyes-chronotr1gg3r.81181/post-11100524


----------



## Stoneheart (Feb 5, 2022)

has somebody the ultra rare gator with a spine they talked about yesterday on andys stream?


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 5, 2022)

Stoneheart said:


> has somebody the ultra rare gator with a spine they talked about yesterday on andys stream?


Gator on stream referred to himself as the scarecrow on the farm that has helped the corn grow. We need a scarecrow gator.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Feb 8, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Gator on stream referred to himself as the scarecrow on the farm that has helped the corn grow. We need a scarecrow gator.


----------



## Laura Loomer (Feb 9, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> View attachment 2968312


It's missing a piss stain


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 9, 2022)

Laura Loomer said:


> It's missing a piss stain


I feel like post Ralph deserves an upgrade to non-piss stain.


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 21, 2022)

The Hard R said:


> Can't link since she has her tweets protected.
> But here's some fuel on the fire.
> View attachment 3001842View attachment 3001844View attachment 3001846


Anyone with even a drop of talent: we need a Rare Gator: Uncle Gator


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 25, 2022)

Reposting this one I made for the Ukraine thread:





Private Holloman, known white nationalist and hardened GamerGate veteran, confirmed to be in Ukraine right now serving with Azov Battalion.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (May 5, 2022)

Made a Russian Gator too - he's switching sides!




Ralph proven right, Traitor Gator is a snake!


----------



## LadiosSopp (May 5, 2022)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Made a Russian Gator too - he's switching sides!
> 
> View attachment 3251691
> Ralph proven right, Traitor Gator is a snake!


Don't you mean America First Gator?  Those are their symbols right?  They're only on their streams constantly so I'm assuming that's what they stand for.  You know, being America First and all that.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (May 10, 2022)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Reposting this one I made for the Ukraine thread:
> 
> View attachment 3251709
> 
> Private Holloman, known white nationalist and hardened GamerGate veteran, confirmed to be in Ukraine right now serving with Azov Battalion.


Azov Gator is Kino !! He going find Gonzalo Lira and punish him for his war crimes.


----------



## GuntN7 (May 16, 2022)

Due to popular demand, this had to be reposted


----------



## Punished 🌍 (May 16, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Due to popular demand, this had to be reposted
> View attachment 3287452


The Classic Rare GatorDanks


----------



## Niggerfaggot Hunter (Jul 8, 2022)

I know I am old and late but one of the youngins found this in my attic, a rare Serial Killer Gator.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Jul 9, 2022)

Text: Bad take soup


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 9, 2022)

WHAT DA?!

The most rarest of Gators?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 9, 2022)

Chris Mclean said:


> View attachment 3473146
> Text: Bad take soup


God only knows what is going on in the lower half we cannot see.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 10, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> God only knows what is going on in the lower half we cannot see.


I think we know whats going on...


----------



## Christorian X (Jul 20, 2022)

Given recent events I would like to make a request for new Rare Gator: Bounty Hunter Gator.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Punished 🌍 (Jul 21, 2022)

piggu said:


> View attachment 3512737


GATORX is Pretty Kino !!!


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jul 26, 2022)

As requested by @Null, Ralph doing community service:






Edit: alternate version by @SevenEightNine , I tidied it a bit. I like this one more


----------



## Antarctica (Jul 26, 2022)

Delicious Diversity said:


> As requested by @Null, Ralph doing community service:
> 
> View attachment 3530927


Rare Ralph Collection thread incoming?


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Jul 29, 2022)

Here GatorX since it got deleted.


----------



## The Unfinished Swan (Jul 29, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> Here GatorX since it got deleted.


based loomer coomer.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 30, 2022)

Get ready, gatorchads...



Poast | archive


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Aug 1, 2022)

Chris Mclean said:


> View attachment 3512943


I’m so happy to see my fat PPP drawing burning in hell along with it’s twin.    Roast piggies.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Aug 2, 2022)

Anyone have gator losing his virginity? That to me is the Rarest and most coveted Gator. Might not even exist but my friends says his dad works at Nintendo and that it does for reals exist.


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Aug 2, 2022)

Micheal Westen said:


> Anyone have gator losing his virginity? That to me is the Rarest and most coveted Gator. Might not even exist but my friends says his dad works at Nintendo and that it does for reals exist.


The Puerto Rican version is common but finding the American with spooky  rare Gator I’d next to impossible. I heard Jake Paul bought the only copy.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Aug 2, 2022)

Catspajamas7 said:


> The Puerto Rican version is common but finding the American with spooky  rare Gator I’d next to impossible. I heard Jake Paul bought the only copy.


Ah yea I forgot about her. Was thinking about spooky and pedoparty when i posted. Friendzoned by empty egg cartons; gatorbros not like this


----------



## Négritude (Aug 20, 2022)

_*Hand over your devices and illicit HRT, sperg!*_


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Sep 27, 2022)

It's good to be back ayylawgz! Now SS Gator is my favorite, but I still was not satisfied with him. He has now been significantly redesigned from the ground up to look more historically accurate. He has also been up-gunned, ditching his MP40 for a Sturmgewehr. Enjoy!



More Rare Gators coming soon.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Sep 28, 2022)

This is one I started working on ages ago but never finished, now he is complete. Heil the GatorFuhrer!


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Sep 30, 2022)

Another one I started making ages ago but forgot about, and one that is long overdue... Gatorsaw. It's wrassle wrassle time!


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Oct 1, 2022)

Fresh from the bowling alley, well FED Ralph:


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Oct 2, 2022)

Here's Ralph from the anime crackshack brawl lol:



*DEW AH LOOK FAV WON TA YEW BITCH???*


----------



## Lep in the hood (Oct 20, 2022)

Got a rare Ashton


----------

